# ISO: "Bush's" Baked Beans recipe for canning



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Hello all 

I am new to pressure canning and was wondering if anyone had a recipe for Baked beans similar to Bush's? 

I would sure appreciate it


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Here's a post that was made by one of our regulars that I've kept in mind when it comes to Bush's. I haven't tried it but I trust Gayle.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/cooking/406974-pork-n-beans.html

Here's another thread that has favorite recipes of members. You might find something you like here.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/cooking/394675-baked-beans.html


----------

